
The role of cannabinoids in adult neurogenesis - evo_9
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4543605/
======
nsteblay
[http://grantome.com/grant/NIH/R03-DA033495-01A1](http://grantome.com/grant/NIH/R03-DA033495-01A1)

There are conflicting results across cannabinoids and neurogenesis.

